# ER Billing - POS 21, 22, 23?



## AlwaysLearningCoder

I need a memory jolt.. a person doesnt need to be billed in an IP or OP POS (22-21) until they are admitted to the hospital, correct? if they are seen in the ER and have a surgery, then are released, the surgery would be POS 23. Meaning that even if they had surgery after going to the ER, and was never admitted to the hospital, POS 23 is correct..correct? having a memory lapse and cant locate specifics.


----------



## aaron.lucas

23 would be correct if the services were all happening in the ER and the patient was not admitted, yes.  21 would only be used if the patient was admitted, because that's what makes them an inpatient (observation is still considered outpatient), and then 22 would be if they came into the hospital on an other than emergent basis and were seen and released the same day.


----------

